# Which maker/stockist of mane hair mecates??



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think that was me.
We still have the McCarty that I bought from Martins website. I had it on a hackamore for awhile and it was very stiff and I was having he!l getting it broke in. My husband has it on a snaffle bit outfit now. After a couple years of use it is still too stiff for my liking. Might of been just the one we got as I have only used this one.

My favorites are Schutte ropes, we have about six and they are the best feeling ones in my opinion. You might be able to keep an eye out on eBay or Ranchworldads.com as you won't find them in any store as far as I know.

Other options try calling J.M. Capriolas in Elko, NV. They don't have names on their McCartys when ordering off the website. Call and see if they have any made by Doug Krause or Gloria Keys.
You can also order Krause ropes from Hitching Post Supply in Washington. You might have to call both stores and ask about their international shipping. 
Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  I have contacted Gloria Keys. I don't want one that stays stiff, need it to soften nicely.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I got a couple of Jose Ortiz mecates off eBay, they are alright.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Google Handmade Bosals. The websites often include mane hair mecates. Cheap ones will have a lot of tail hair. A good mecate is light yet it's rough texture is easily felt by the horse on it's neck.


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the help 😊. I have ordered one from Gloria Keys. All mane hair so should soften up nicely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Did you get one of her dyed ones? She has some pretty neat colors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes I am getting one with colour. She is going to make it using turquoise, black and another colour which I left up to her. It will match my mohair breast collar and cinch. She has some really pretty mecates. I am glad you gave me her name so pointed me in the right direction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome! Glad it worked out for you! I've been wanting a black and turquoise one too. Can't wait to see some pics, hint, hint 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

FYI: not all mane hair McCartys are created equal.
How they are twisted, the weather when they are twisted and if they have a core will effect how they feel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

That is what makes it hard to choose and buy. You can only go by reputation plus experience as well I guess. I will post a photo when I get it. I will also let you know how it feels as well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a couple from this site. For what it's worth, I like them. 

Product Listing - BM


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Fort fireman said:


> I have a couple from this site. For what it's worth, I like them.
> 
> Product Listing - BM


^^^ Steve Guitron mecates are considered top of the line by many.


----------



## Tee Cees mum (Jan 30, 2013)

I have had a look at them. Them do look nice so going to see if he ships to Australia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

